# Rem r-15 223 Timney Trigger



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a question while at the range Thursday I was test reloads in my r-15. I was loading 3 rounds into the clip. On 2 seperate times it fired 3round burst. Have any of you ever had this happen? I have fired over 200 rounds through this gun and never had a problem. This was not my reloads but factory ammo. Thanks


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've heard of it, it usually has to do with wimpy primers or a dirty firing pin groove. They refer to it as slam firing. What primer did you use ? Some primer cups are thinner than others, thus when the bolt slams forward if the firing pin is protruding beyond the bolt face it hits the primer.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

This happen with the Hornady and Fiocchi factory ammo. Gun was clean this was early in the morning within the first 2 hours on the range.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And this is with a Timney trigger ?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

yes sir.Brand new last year.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Sounds like you need to re-label your "Fire" position to "SHTF". You've got yourself an auto.









What if you run more than 3? Ever have it run through more?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

this is the first time it has done it. I was only loading 3 rounds at a time. I will wait till I am not in a public place before loading more rounds. I hope this was just a fluke.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Be thankful!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I had a Glock have trigger problems, it would fire one and when the trigger was released it would fire two more. Long story short sent it back to the factory and all is ok now. I don't know what they did to it but is fixed


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That sounds really scary knapper.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

knapper said:


> I had a Glock have trigger problems, it would fire one and when the trigger was released it would fire two more. Long story short sent it back to the factory and all is ok now. I don't know what they did to it but is fixed


Too bad they didn't tell you what the issue is. I'm sure there's a good chance that Rowdy's is doing the same thing. Wonder if there's a manufacturer's defect with the sear on his R15.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

that is what I was thinking to ebbs did not want sound like dummy though.
dtech has a post on here about the timney trigger on this thread-( which timney trigger for remington r-15). this might be your answer.


----------

